

Which startup is cleared for launch as Europe’s next €100+ million exit - emmanuelory
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/05/16/which-startup-is-cleared-for-launch-as-europe’s-next-e100-million-exit/

======
ig1
The article is very US-centric, it completely ignores the large number of
hugely successful gambling startups that have come out of Europe as well as
startups like Just-Eat (world's largest online takeaway aggregator, >$2m/daily
turnover) and Wonga (they just closed a $117m series C round of funding).

It's as if unless you have customers in the US you don't count.

~~~
dkersten
Almost every fast food place in the town I live in is also on Just-Eat. It
seems to have become massive over the past ~6 months or so.

------
estel
I think the first comment ([http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/05/16/which-startup-
is-cleared...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/05/16/which-startup-is-cleared-
for-launch-as-europe%E2%80%99s-next-e100-million-exit/#comment-204420101) )
gets it right: Europe have produced plenty of huge startups, as you'd expect,
but they've almost all sold to larger US companies rather than remain in
Europe. Which is a shame.

~~~
robk
I don't see it as a shame at all. US acquirers typically are able to pay
higher multiples and are more acquisitive in general. And in most acquisition
cases, it's not like the companies up and leave Europe. In larger
acquisitions, it's rare the Europe team is cut.

